# Mountain Squirrels - Not many of them



## Timber Dog (Nov 25, 2016)

Is it just me, but the numbers of squirrels is still very low in the North Ga Mountains?  I will see maybe 1-3 when deer hunting (and deer are beyond scarce).

Almost don't want to kill any as I suspect they are still recovering from 3 years ago... but the squirrel numbers have never been that prolific in my experiences of hunting in Chattahooche mountain sections of NF... 

Blast away or let them recover another year?  Or, am I over thinking it? 

Mountain hunting....I'm addicted (15 years of it in Dawson Co. since I live here), but I sure miss target rich environments of middle and south Alabama.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Nov 25, 2016)

Its hit or miss,  a couple years ago i didnt see squirrels anywhere. Now i feel they have recovered in spots. Seein a good number more often than not.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 25, 2016)

Been seeing squirrels in big numbers this Fall.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 25, 2016)

Been seeing plenty in various places in White, Towns, and Rabin Counties. And this week in Stephens Co as well. You can blast away. Squirrels reproduce so prolifically that hunter harvest is a non issue. Not a lot of guys that hunt them in the big woods anyways. I still need to get out there once the rut is over and try for a mess. Always love a good Crock-Pot of squirrel and dumplings. Go ahead and hunt!! I might suggest you try Lake Russell since you aren't terribly far away. Boatloads of white oak acorns still on the ground, and lots of younger trees (lower). There was no shortage of squirrels where I was at yesterday a.m.


----------



## Timber Dog (Nov 25, 2016)

Reckon I am over thinking it...I saw four and heard a couple barking a ways off this evening, they are there just not prolific.  Like y'all i'm going to let them be for a couple of weeks until I'm ready to quit deer hunting. Reckon your right, they reproduce enough to feed the owls, hawks and rattle snakes, me and my Flintlock never put much of a dent in them anyway.


----------



## Caseypatton (Nov 26, 2016)

Is there any up on cohutta


----------



## Timber Dog (Nov 26, 2016)

Most in the Cohuttas are already cooked?   Place has been burning for a few weeks now, not sure what if any FS roads are open.


----------



## Hardwood (Nov 26, 2016)

Plenty in Pickens county. My 10 year old sons been wearing them out on Thanksgiving break.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 26, 2016)

I think they're back.  I've seen more this year than any before the mass migration of a few years ago.  I'll be squirrel hunting now that I've got some deer in the freezer.


----------



## 3ringer (Nov 27, 2016)

Go deer hunting , you will see plenty of squirrels.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 28, 2016)

I was hunting up near Hiawassee. Sat daylight till dark and nearly went on a shooting rampage after squirrels nearly drove me mad all day long. Ain't no shortage of them in the high gaps, that's for sure!!


----------



## 308-MIKE (Dec 1, 2016)

I normally squirrel hunt at pine log, but this past summer I realized that I'm maybe 30-45 from dawson wma entrance off of 53. Been thinking about trying over there. Anyone have any squirrel reports there? 
Thanks
Mike


----------

